# Help me extend the signal from my router to my roomate please/



## shevanel (Mar 27, 2010)

He is using a D-link N150 usb stick and I have a dlink n150 router.

he gets 7% signal while my other roomate on G gets much more.

the roomate with the low N signal is in the furthest room from my bedroom.. which is only about 30 feet?

the walls are like concrete.. I tried drilling into them for speaker mounts and it was a bitch.

Is there a way I can use a second router that I have to extend the signal to give him a better signal too?

What can I do to make his internet better? 

should I try bigger anntennaes?
should i try some type of wireless extender? if so which one?

thanks for the help


----------



## richjordan255 (Mar 27, 2010)

http://www.microsoft.com/athome/setup/wirelesstips.aspx

not sure how good it is but its worth a look as it can't hurt.


----------



## r9 (Mar 27, 2010)

Visibility is main factor for longer distances. I have friend that did 25 km link with linksys wrt54gl with directional antennas with out amplifier for them. You could put directional antennas on on the windows pointing each other. Directional antenna would increase the signal but they are not much effective at home even do you know the location and direction of the router it is possible that the signal that you are getting are some kind deflection and could come from another direction.
You could put router on the other side that would receive internet from the wireless. WRT54GL has strong wireless provable better that the yours friend computer.


----------



## Gzero (Mar 27, 2010)

I've went completely off wireless.

Using powerline (200mbps version from Intellon). It's not perfect (pings are always 3 ~ 5ms compared to wireless 1 ~ 2ms on small packets), but it is consistent especially if your electrical wiring is in better condition than the walls and neighbours you have.

Just some food for thought  rather than faff around with angles and positioning.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 27, 2010)

r9 said:


> Visibility is main factor for longer distances. I have friend that did 25 km link with linksys wrt54gl with directional antennas with out amplifier for them. You could put directional antennas on on the windows pointing each other. Directional antenna would increase the signal but they are not much effective at home even do you know the location and direction of the router it is possible that the signal that you are getting are some kind deflection and could come from another direction.
> You could put router on the other side that would receive internet from the wireless. WRT54GL has strong wireless provable better that the yours friend computer.



I have another n router made by that cheap bestbuy brand or something.. it actually has 2 antennaes but didnt help the signal..

would it be possible to take the second router and install in the hallway to kinda push the wireless from my room to his?

the signal has to travel two thick walls... and moving the router/deks made no difference..


----------



## r9 (Mar 27, 2010)

shevanel said:


> I have another n router made by that cheap bestbuy brand or something.. it actually has 2 antennaes but didnt help the signal..
> 
> would it be possible to take the second router and install in the hallway to kinda push the wireless from my room to his?
> 
> ...



Not all wireless routers have option to receive internet from wireless. And some that can could be difficult  to set up. The better routers would let you do wireless networks scan and choose the network they would detect the type of encription and you just enter the password similar to like connecting from wireless card to router. But not all routers are that simple. I have come across router that reguires to enter the MAC address of the wireless router you try to connect and only supported WEP protection.
And not all routers can receive internet from wireless and are able to share the internet over wireless at the same time. But if you find router that can receive internet from wireless and can share it at the same time over wireless than you could put it at half the distance to have better distance.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 28, 2010)

so guys what should i do? should i try bigger antennaes on the router or get some type of wireless extender to put half way? are they easy to setup since the device will not be connected to a pc when put between the router and my roomates pc?


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 28, 2010)

If your router is capable of hooking up dd-wrt put that on; it has some signal boosting capabiliteies.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 28, 2010)

either run ethernet and put an access point closer to him (or just get him on wired, anyway) or do what has been suggested and use powerline 'homeplug' tech. wireless is not magic - you need good circumstances for it to work, and you do not have them.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 28, 2010)

I see. I wll look into cat5 prices and see about doing an attic run.


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 28, 2010)

shevanel said:


> I see. I wll look into cat5 prices and see about doing an attic run.



cat5 prices


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 28, 2010)

Just some info: if you are living in an apt., dorm or such, they are newer, since the late 80s, I believe, they have firewalls(real ones for fire stoppage) made of some hard as steel material.
I use to run into the stuff as an installer, you have to go up and over and most of the time there ain't much room.

Like Mussel's said, powerline adapters.
Or, combo, powerline to access point.  It works, I do it.
I use trendnet's stuff, works good.  Make sure your power lines are on the same circuit(loop).  It will work best that way. And, don't plug the power brick into a ups or filtered power strip; that is a no-no.

The ones I have. And the don't block both plugs, like some do. At Newegg and more.

And this is the access point I use, and both have been running over a year.
Newegg:TRENDnet TEW-637AP 300Mbps Wireless Easy-N-Upgrader


----------



## shevanel (Mar 28, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> cat5 prices



super cheap


----------



## 933k (Mar 28, 2010)

another method which i use is running ethernet through the buildings powerpoints

i use neverwire 14, simply just plug one bridge into a A/C outlet and the other connected into the router and you're ready to go also has a one button encryption/decryption for security and privacy


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 28, 2010)

shevanel said:


> super cheap



With prices so low for cables, have you considered cat6? Better bandwidth

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10232&cs_id=1023213&p_id=2217&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> With prices so low for cables, have you considered cat6? Better bandwidth
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10232&cs_id=1023213&p_id=2217&seq=1&format=2



cat5e and cat6 make no difference to bandwidth.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 29, 2010)

Before you spend a dime, go to youtube and search for cheap wifi extender.  There is a video that will show you how to use some cardboard paper and some alumnium foil to basically point the signal wherever you want.

Edit, heres the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUTT8wdN_VA

Quote from the video: "Signal went up from 82% to 100%"  Well worth the $0.02 cost and 10 minutes of time.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> cat5e and cat6 make no difference to bandwidth.



You sure?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> You sure?



very sure.

cat 5 is 100Mb to 100M
cat 5e us 1Gb to 100M
cat 6 is 10Gb to 100M


point is, for the shorter distances used in homes, you could get gigabit speeds from cat5 cable, let alone 5e


----------



## mrhuggles (Mar 29, 2010)

Wds


----------



## shevanel (Mar 29, 2010)

i wrapped a paper plate with tin foil and poked a hole so my router antennae would hold it up.. after trying different angles his reception has gone up to 13-16% from 5-7%

if i did it properly using the method in the video i should see more gains.. the paper plate was experimental.


----------



## arroyo (Mar 29, 2010)

Make WiFi Windsurfer:
http://www.aegisarts.com/wifi/ez12.pdf

This gadget helped me a lot. With this I can use my laptop in garage.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 29, 2010)

arroyo said:


> Make WiFi Windsurfer:
> http://www.aegisarts.com/wifi/ez12.pdf
> 
> This gadget helped me a lot. With this I can use my laptop in garage.



This is a much better quality of the print out than my youtube's link.  This will increase your signal by 10-20% easy with just 10 minutes and some aluminum foil.


----------



## regan1985 (Mar 31, 2010)

powerline to access point is the cheapest way because its going to work!


----------

